# Wow



## Morpheus uk (Jan 18, 2009)

Found this photo of one of the nice flower mantis , its like a load of them rolled into one!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oom_piet/3193839513/


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2009)

Good find... it's beautiful!  I'd like to know what species it is.


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder what it's normal, or prefered, food is?


----------



## Christian (Jan 21, 2009)

_Harpagomantis tricolor_.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Christian, i`ll let them know


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

It does look more like Pseudocreobroter with those colors; photos I've seen of that species always show it in hot pink.


----------



## Christian (Jan 21, 2009)

First of all, those are called _Pseudocreob*otra*_.

Secondly, the specimen figured shows pointed eyes, a different pronotum and a different foreleg shape, among other features. Color is completely useless in IDying mantids. Add the origin (S Africa) and it cannot be anything that _H. tricolor_.


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

Christian said:


> First of all, those are called _Pseudocreob*otra*_.Secondly, the specimen figured shows pointed eyes, a different pronotum and a different foreleg shape, among other features. Color is completely useless in IDying mantids. Add the origin (S Africa) and it cannot be anything that _H. tricolor_.


 Yes, the original mispelling is Pseudocreobotra versus Creobroter, something I'm familiar with, simple typing error. I was just saying I've never seen a white one, they're always hot pink. I was commenting on the color, I wasn't saying that wasn't Harpagomantis. Relax.


----------



## Christian (Jan 21, 2009)

It's not that there aren't any reddish _Pseudocreobotra_...


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

Christian said:


> It's not that there aren't any reddish _Pseudocreobotra_...


Pink sure, but I imagine you know it's a very different color.


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

So why arent' you harassing Morpheus UK for spelling Creobroter as Creobotra? Am I so special to you? B) 

Again, I was just commenting on the amazing colors this species is capable of (Pseudocreobotra is not).


----------



## Christian (Jan 21, 2009)

That's what I tried to explain: there are also very colored (also almost red) _Pseudocreobotra_ specimens. Just because you haven't seen any this doesn't mean that there don't occur. WC specimens are often reddish in many so-called flower mantids. If _Harpagomantis_ should get into culture one day, under "usual" captive conditions they will be as boringly white as our _Pseudocreobotra_ are.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 21, 2009)

I would hardly call it harassing, i spelt it correctly as far as i take it anyway


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> ..., i spelt it correctly as far as i take it anyway


 There is no such thing as Creobotra, only Creobroter. The person who described Pseudocreobotra made a spelling error but didn't revise it so that's the official name. It was supposed to be Pseudocreobroter.


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

Christian said:


> ...there are also very colored (also almost red) _Pseudocreobotra_ specimens.


Any photographic evidence?


----------



## Christian (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Orin (Jan 21, 2009)

Christian said:


> Yes.


ha ha :lol: Where's it at?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 22, 2009)

Take a look at I Like Mantis`s avatar, not a Psuedocreobotra but a pretty much red one


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 22, 2009)

Christian said:


> If _Harpagomantis_ should get into culture one day, under "usual" captive conditions they will be as boringly white as our _Pseudocreobotra_ are.


Maybe we'll find out soon  

My posts *ALWAYS* get deleted when I get personal


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 22, 2009)

I can see it there Rob still  

Ive only ever seen Psuedocreobotra spelt boter on one site, i was just using common sence, using the spelling ive seen everywhere. Seems to be a problem on any forum is people trying to constantly trying to show how big their brain balls are lol


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> I can see it there Rob still  Ive only ever seen Psuedocreobotra spelt boter on one site, i was just using common sence, using the spelling ive seen everywhere. Seems to be a problem on any forum is people trying to constantly trying to show how big their brain balls are lol


Yes, Rob's post is still here... but yours may not be!  :lol:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice Harpagomantis Tricolor...

I know the name of this species by my own not from the help from Christian or the photo comments, my neighbor next door breed this species a year ago...

I say the color are spectacular...


----------



## Christian (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt that your neighbor really bred _Harpagomantis tricolor_. If he is from Borneo, too (what seems to be rather obvious) he probably had _Theopropus borneensis_, a species which resembles _Harpagomantis_ somewhat in the larval stage. _Harpagomantis_ is a South African genus which was only rarely bred in other parts of the world. I doubt that he got in Borneo the hands on one.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 27, 2009)

Christian said:


> I doubt that your neighbor really bred _Harpagomantis tricolor_. If he is from Borneo, too (what seems to be rather obvious) he probably had _Theopropus borneensis_, a species which resembles _Harpagomantis_ somewhat in the larval stage. _Harpagomantis_ is a South African genus which was only rarely bred in other parts of the world. I doubt that he got in Borneo the hands on one.


He said he bought it on the internet...


----------



## Christian (Jan 27, 2009)

From where? There are several flower mantid genera which would be candidates of what he had. I would be really surprised if he really had _Harpagomantis_.


----------

